# Motor Generator Combo?



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've heard of electric motors that can be used as generators. I'wondering if there is an electric motor that could drive a vehicle, then when the batteries are down be used to charge the batteries? With a gas powered engine hooked to a motor/generator then hooked to a transmission, I could uncouple the gas engine from the elect. motor until the batteriers went down, then run the engine charging the batteries thru that same motor/generator. I just don't knopw if something like this exists?


----------



## wardon (Feb 28, 2008)

I have an old harley davidson golf cart that has a two cycle gas moter. It gas an electric motor that starts it then turns into a generator to charge the battery. That might give you a direction to go. wardon


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

That's the basic principle behind many hybrids. Look into Toyota's Synergy drive.


----------

